# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Thủ tục và chi phí làm visa trung quốc .

## greencanal20

Thủ tục, hồ sơ làm *visa trung quoc*:
-         01 đơn xin cấp visa có dán ảnh 3×4
-         01 ảnh chân dung cỡ 4×6
-         Chứng minh thư gốc của người nộp
-         Hộ chiếu phổ thông còn hạn ít nhất 06 tháng tính đến ngày khởi hành
Phí dịch vụ làm *visa trung quốc* :
-         Loại 3 tháng 1 lần : 80$
-         Loại 3 tháng 2 lần : 145 $
-         Loại 6 tháng nhiều lần : 190$
-         Loại 1 năm nhiều lần : 260$
Thời gian làm 4 ngày (không kể thứ 7, chủ nhật), khẩn 3 ngày thêm 30$, khẩn 2 ngày thêm 35$ , còn khẩn trong ngày thi xin mời quý khách liên hệ trực tiếp với công ty chúng tôi để được tư vấn  làm thủ tục xin _visa trung quoc_ khẩn. Công ty chúng tôi luôn sẵn lòng phục vụ quý khách.
Mọi chi tiết quý khách hàng có thể liên hệ tới Công Ty TNHH Thương Mại Và Du Lịch GREENCANAL (GREENCANAL TRAVEL LIMITED CO).
Địa chỉ: Số 1 ngõ 429 Kim Mã, Phường Ngọc Khánh, quận Ba Đình, Hà Nội .
Email: greencanal@gmail.com/ greencanaltour@gmail.com
Website:www.dulichthegioi247.com.
Số điện thoại tư vấn : 04.3724.5292  FAX : 04.3724.5291.
Số điện thoại nóng: : 01266200333 (Ms Tâm)/ 0904386229 (Mr Quyết) .

----------


## canaltraveltour

oa giá rẻ bất ngờ nhưng hem có tiền đi trung quốc làm làm *visa trung quoc* nhỉ

----------


## canaltraveltour

he phí làm _visa trung quoc_ rẻ thế

----------


## thanhvannt90

Làm nhiều có giá rẻ không!

----------


## thuvannt91

Hazz nếu đi sang trung quốc bằng hộ chiếu công vụ thì có cần làm _visa trung quoc_ nữa không vậy bạn?

----------

